# CS5 Discount



## ecr111 (Aug 17, 2010)

I received an email yeasterday from Adobe with an offer for CS5 for $300 for owners of PSE8, which I have and registered 6 months ago.

I just bought LR3 a month ago for $284 and have been happy with it.
I have been able to do evrything I thought I needed, but this is a good price.
I used PSE8, along with NX2 and LR3beta, before getting LR3.

What do you think.
I can afford it but I don't know if it will be usefull, and it comes with a steep learning curve.
But it is almost to good to pass up at $350 off list just to have it.


----------



## KmH (Aug 17, 2010)

Lightroom cannot edit pixels, CS and PSE can.

PSE is very limited, having only about 40% of the capabilites CS has.

Plus, once you have CS5 you then qualify for upgrade pricing when newer versions appear. Currently they allow upgrade pricing for 3 levels. So, you could hang onto CS5 until it's time to upgrade to CS8 in about 4.5 years.

The learning curve is steep because it is such aversatile application. It gets used in ways the programs designers never envisioned.


----------



## ecr111 (Aug 17, 2010)

OK, Thanks.
I had considered the future proofing, as it were, for later.

I had pretty much convinced myself and unless there is a pursuading negative response I will get it tonite or tomorrow.

BTW, I see you are NAPP.
Do I get a membership discount with the purchase of CS5 and the other adobe stuff I own?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats way too much, ouch... but as much as you use it.. why not.


----------



## ecr111 (Aug 17, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Thats way too much, ouch... but as much as you use it.. why not.


 
Too much?
Do you pay student prices?

The rest escapes me, since I don't own it yet.


----------



## ann (Aug 17, 2010)

just an fyi, upgrades are about 199, and in fact i got an upgrade for c5 recently from newegg for 149 with free shipping.

.


----------



## ecr111 (Aug 17, 2010)

ann said:


> just an fyi, upgrades are about 199, and in fact i got an upgrade for c5 recently from newegg for 149 with free shipping.
> 
> .


 
Ok, but I gotta buy an origonal first, and the price on Amazon is 649 and 658 on newegg. So 300 is great!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 17, 2010)

Eh, yeah. Student prices. Distributors prices. but its not a *huge* difference in what your about to pay...  Do you have any of the previous programs where you can just upgrade?? or no?


----------



## KmH (Aug 17, 2010)

ecr111 said:


> OK, Thanks.
> I had considered the future proofing, as it were, for later.
> 
> I had pretty much convinced myself and unless there is a pursuading negative response I will get it tonite or tomorrow.
> ...


NAPP members, get a 15% discount from Adobe, by accessing Adobe through the member section of PhotoshopUser.com.

If you are not a NAPP member, but want to be, you can use my referral link to join: http://www.photoshopuser.com/?aid=luhgxq

Adobe is not NAPP,so there is no NAPP membership discount if you buy Adobe products.

NAPP member benefits, discounts, and perks


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 17, 2010)

If you think PSE is great and already do the things you want, then I would not buy it.


----------



## icassell (Aug 17, 2010)

If you are a student or faculty member, the Adobe discounts are significant.  If you are not, do you have a non-photographer student friend or member of your household who would be willing to buy for you?  CS5 extended is $199.


----------



## ecr111 (Aug 17, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Eh, yeah. Student prices. Distributors prices. but its not a *huge* difference in what your about to pay... Do you have any of the previous programs where you can just upgrade?? or no?


 
I have PSE and LR3 and the discount offer was for PSE owners.
No previous PhotoShop versions.

So, I'll get that from Adobe for a legal copy instead of asking someone for their student discount.  

Thanks folks.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 18, 2010)

and waste $100 or so, the student version is the same and "legal" and would be the route I would take if I thought the program was needed, I use CS1 which does the job I need, no further upgrade required. H


----------



## ecr111 (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe I'm confused.

It seems that I hear/see on here and other photo sites people are always complaining about copyright and "someone used/posted my photo without permission/compensation".

Do you think that owners of other intellectual/creative/physical property don't deserve to be fully compensated?

I'm not talking about the perceived "fairness" of the price.
You are not required to purchase it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 18, 2010)

Like KMH was saying, you are able to upgrade the PS later (cheaper price).  You cant do that with student version


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 18, 2010)

CS5 is much better, really there is no comparison. I still have CS4 but could not think of having to use one of the lighter programs again like Elements. Plus there not to hard to learn, there are many tutorials you can get I also grabbed [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Be-Photoshop-Guru-Unlocking-Photoshops/dp/B001T5EM6I/ref=cm_cr-mr-title"]Amazon.com: Be a Photoshop Guru - Unlocking the Hidden Genius Behind Photoshop's Tools: Jim Zuckerman, Gregory McKean:&#8230;[/ame]
it made things so much easier I would recomend it. You will be doing very well in no time


----------



## ecr111 (Aug 18, 2010)

I didn't know there was no upgrade path for students, Schwetty (with props to SNL ).
Thanks for the constructive advice Idaho.
I'm gonna order it this morning.


----------



## icassell (Aug 18, 2010)

Well you can upgrade the student version, but the upgrade path costs the same as a complete disk from the student version.  I had student CS4 and then bought student CS5.


----------



## federkeil (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey is that an offer specific to you? or can anyone take advantage of that deal? I have ps8 right now, and would LOVE to upgrade to cs5 for $300.  Can you let me know the details? I would REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## ecr111 (Aug 21, 2010)

federkeil said:


> Hey is that an offer specific to you? or can anyone take advantage of that deal? I have ps8 right now, and would LOVE to upgrade to cs5 for $300.  Can you let me know the details? I would REALLY appreciate it!



Well, it was an email from Adobe.
Are you registered?
The email said I may need my pse8 license but I was never asked when I ordered.
I tried the link thatwas on the mail and it said the promo code had been used.
Try the adobe store online.

I ordered it Wed.and it arrived today.
I had the trial installed but I wanted a disk.


----------



## KmH (Aug 21, 2010)

ecr111 said:


> I didn't know there was no upgrade path for students, Schwetty (with props to SNL ).
> Thanks for the constructive advice Idaho.
> I'm gonna order it this morning.


Uh, there are *2* upgrade paths from a Student Edition.

If you qualify to purchase a Student Edition of CS5 Extended (the only version of Photoshop CS available to students) and are still a student when CS6 is released you can purchase the Student Version of CS6 using your student discount, as long as it's been at over 12 months since you got CS5. The same would apply to CS7 when it releases if Adobe retains current policies.

If you are no longer a student when CS6, CS7, or CS8 release, current Adobe policy allows you to purchase the upgrade for the current upgrade price for CS6, 7, or 8, at the time they are released (today, $199 for CS5 and $349 for the Extended version.)

And good for you for playing by the rules on Student Editions as far as eligibility.

Adobe software would not cost as much if less of it was stolen, or otherwise pirated.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 22, 2010)

ecr111 said:


> Maybe I'm confused.
> 
> It seems that I hear/see on here and other photo sites people are always complaining about copyright and "someone used/posted my photo without permission/compensation".
> 
> ...



I wont be, thats with two students in my household, I've contributed my fair share to adobe upgrades/versions since PS4 and find little changed up to CS1, I've no intention of filling adobes coffers any further. H


----------



## ecr111 (Aug 22, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> I wont be, thats with two students in my household, I've contributed my fair share to adobe upgrades/versions since PS4 and find little changed up to CS1, I've no intention of filling adobes coffers any further. H



I have one student in my house.
She has a P&S and doesn't pp.

I could have used her to buy it, but with only $100 difference with this offer, I chose to purchase my copy personally.

I understand the choice you made and so far adobe has about $700 of my money for PSE, LR3 and CS5.


----------



## ecr111 (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh yea,
FYI, Adobe's distribution hub for Florida is in Georgia and apparently FL and GA (or FL and adobe)have an agreement 'cause I paid $24 in sales tax for an internet purchase.

It's not consistent though as I am pretty sure I have ordered stuff from Amazon that has come from GA.


----------



## KmH (Aug 22, 2010)

ecr111 said:


> I have one student in my house.
> She has a P&S and doesn't pp.
> 
> I could have used her to buy it, but with only $100 difference with this offer, I chose to purchase my copy personally.


I don't believe Adobe would mind one bit if you used your daughter's student status to get student pricing.

After all, they even extend student pricing to primary school students:



> To qualify, students must:
> 
> Attend an accredited primary or secondary school, university, or college
> Be enrolled full- or part-time and have a valid student ID


----------



## ecr111 (Aug 22, 2010)

KmH said:


> ecr111 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one student in my house.
> ...


Too late now.:lmao:
Is the upgrade (CS6?) path/price for retail versions the same as for students?
Not that I'll need to upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## KmH (Aug 22, 2010)

ecr111 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > ecr111 said:
> ...


It will be about 14 more months before we see CS6.

It remains to be seen if Adobe maintains current pricing and upgrade policies, but I'd be surprised if they were to change for the worse.

They have been loosening their policies over the last year, because of the economy.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 23, 2010)

They need to loosen them some more imo. H


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2010)

They also have to stay in business.


----------



## ghache (Aug 23, 2010)

gotta loves newsgroups


----------



## AdobeBrad (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey I noticed a lot of you have questions about CS5. If any of you are in the market for Adobe Creative Suite 5, I&#8217;m doing work with Adobe and wanted clear up some confusion, if you&#8217;re enrolled as a student or currently employed as a teacher (and meet our eligibility requirements)you can pick up Adobe Creative Suite 5 Student and Teacher Editions with a discount of up to 80% off the retail price.  The Student and Teacher Editions have all the features and functionalities of the full version (and can even be used for commercial purposes).  So if you&#8217;re student or a teacher, it&#8217;s a no-brainer.  Do any of you use Creative Suite?&#8221;


----------

